
An engineer describes the complexity of building a 1,900+ mile wall - kareemm
https://imgur.com/a/n0JUK
======
anonymous_iam
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SBInet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SBInet)

------
petra
Leaving aside political questions(which are important), He implies that it is
very hard to build a wall. Not true.

Israel, a tiny country, much poorer than the US build a 440 mile wall.Other
estimates talk of a cost of building that wall between $15B-$25B. That's not
that big of a sum of a country the size of the US.

Will the wall work ? the wall in Israel did have a significant impact on
terrorism, at least from my understanding as an Israeli.

EDIT: if you downvote, please explain why.

~~~
wahern
Israel only completed about 60% of the barrier, and 90% of it is chain-link
fencing.

